# Queries about Proof of Employment for Canada Visa



## rahul123b (Jul 18, 2012)

Dear Expats,

I have few queries “Proof of Employment for Canada Visa”. I am having a valid Job offer from a well-known Canada Company. 

Please find my queries below:

1.	Proof of Employment :
•	For how much period we have to provide the data?
•	Do we need to provide data from the very first day of the job or 5 or 6 years of data is enough? 
•	What are the documents required? Can somebody point me a older thread or something?

1.	My second query is about reference latter for “Proof of Employment for Canada Visa”.
•	What should be the format of that latter and form whom I can get it?
•	Is it necessary to get a get this latter on Company Latter head, I am asking because it is not permitted in my company to give it on company latter head. What should I do in this case? 
•	I have Employment verification latter from my HR head on company latter head? Will that work?

Please suggest me about it, I really need your help on this. Please reply. 

Regards,

Rahul Bhardwaj


----------



## rahul123b (Jul 18, 2012)

47 Views with zero reply? Have I posted my query in some wrong forum? 

Please reply, I really need your help.

-Rahul


----------



## canadian citizen (Aug 25, 2012)

rahul123b said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> I have few queries “Proof of Employment for Canada Visa”. I am having a valid Job offer from a well-known Canada Company.
> 
> ...


The reason that you are not getting replies is simple. 

The people that read your post, including me, don't KNOW the answers. 

JIm B

Toronto.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I think you can find a lot of answers in the application guides:
Application Forms and Guides


----------

